# Cobalt



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

My gorgeous fish cobalt!!!!!!
its a good thing that I can keep this one alive:lol:


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

sry about the glare


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's sooo niiiiice!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty, glare or no glare.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------

